# [locale/utf] Problem z przerysowywaniem okienek/ncurses?

## lazy_bum

Podkusiło mnie jakiś czas temu żeby przejść na utf-8, który to miał być tak wspaniały, przyszłościowy i, patrząc po ilości wątków na forum.... problemowy. (-;

Na ostatnim się nie zawiodłem, co często wynikało z niedopatrzeń. Pozostał jednak jeden bardzo irytujący problem, którego nie potrafię w żaden sposób ugryźć. Nie wiem czy jest to konkretnie problem z ncurses czy aplikacjami, ale objawia się na pewno w trzech, z których często korzystam: irssi, ekg2 i mutt. Problem wygląda tak (rozjechany dół, fajny, czarny pas na środku, który powstał przy przewijaniu góra/dół). Wszystkie ww. programy działają w screenie (odpalony z -U) i rozjechany jest zawsze dół. Czasem jest to jedna/dwie linijki dodatkowo, czasem brak jednej lub dwóch linijek, czasem rozjedzie się tylko irssi lub mutt, a czasem wszystko (sporadycznie zdarza się, że nic się nie rozjedzie). screen jest resumowany zarówno na maszynie, na której działa jak i na innych maszynach (wtedy zazwyczaj przez putty lub urxvt).

```
~ $ locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_MESSAGES=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_PAPER=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_NAME=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_ADDRESS=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_TELEPHONE=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_MEASUREMENT=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_ALL=
```

```
~ $ grep utf ~/.screenrc 

defutf8 on
```

```
~ $ grep utf .irssi/config

    term_charset = "utf-8";
```

```
~ $ cat /etc/locale.gen 

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

```
~ $ grep -vE '^(#|$)' /etc/conf.d/keymaps

keymap="pl2"

windowkeys="NO"

extended_keymaps=""

fix_euro="NO"
```

```
~ $ grep -vE '^(#|$)' /etc/rc.conf | grep unicode

unicode="YES"
```

::edit::

Dwa inne przykładowe rozjazdy tu i tu.

----------

## n3rd

```
grep UNICODE /etc/rc.conf
```

=================

PS.  Zobaczyłem screena... i ostatnie polecenie z rc.conf

u mnie co prawda nie było aż takich dziwactw... ale i tak nie pakuję się w unicode jak mnie nic do tego nie zmusza. Unicode to dla mnie przerost formy nad treścią.. 

Polski działa... inglisz z natury... po chińsku zamiaru nie mam pisać.. wiec po małego miękkiego pakować sie w utf8??? Jedyny przypadek, kiedy mi sie to przydało to źródła pewnego programu, gdzie komentarze były po rusku.. a że i tak wiele nie rozumiałem, to nawet utf nie pomógł   :Laughing: 

----------

## Qlawy

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep UNICODE /etc/rc.conf
> ```
> ...

 

i dzieki takiemu rozumowaniu mamy pierdyliard kodowań, co forum to inne kodowanie, co kanał na ircu to inne krzaki, utf załatwia sprawę...

nie udało się pomóc lazy_bumowi niestety, najgorsze jest to, że nikt przyczyny nie znalazł. Nikt mający UTFa od poczatku nie potwierdzili, tego problemu, więc nie ma nawet jak pomóc, bo teoretycznie wszystko jest ok

----------

## n3rd

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> i dzieki takiemu rozumowaniu mamy pierdyliard kodowań, co forum to inne kodowanie, co kanał na ircu to inne krzaki, utf załatwia sprawę...

 Nie dzięki takiemu rozumowaniu, ale dzięki temu, że zachęca się klientów do eksperymentowania na sobie z rozwiązaniami, które nie zostały do końca przetestowane, sprawdzone i dopracowane - o czym świadczy między innymi ilość postów ludzi nieustannie proszących o pomoc w sprawie utf.. i aby było zabawniej, często zostawionych samym sobie, gdyż często nikt nie potrafi im pomóc.

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> nie udało się pomóc lazy_bumowi niestety, najgorsze jest to, że nikt przyczyny nie znalazł. (...) więc nie ma nawet jak pomóc, bo teoretycznie wszystko jest ok

 Powiedz to klientowi biznesowemu   :Cool:  Gdyby ktoś prowadzący poważną działalność biznesową kierował się tego typu rozumowaniem i oferował swoim klientom tak sypiące się rozwiązania, już dawno wykończyłby swój biznes.

Dla jasności: przez słowo "rozwiązania" nie mam na myśli samego utf ale całościowe wdrożenia systemów, które sa na nim oparte. Jeżeli w systemie produkcyjnym np. 80% systemu działa dobrze z utf a 20% się wykłada, to jest to rozwiązanie niedopracowane - mimo, że 80% aplikacji działa poprawnie. Tak naprawdę wystarczy, że jedna aplikacja o znaczeniu krytycznym dla klienta biznesowego będzie miała problemy z utf to i tak z biznesowego punktu widzenia jest to rozwiązanie niedopracowane (to tak jakby powiedzieć klientowi, że system działa bardzo stabilnie ale czasem się zawiesza   :Wink:  ).

----------

## lazy_bum

Żeby było jeszcze fajniej to wróciłem do iso, przebudowałem ponownie ncurses/slang/zależności (i w końcu cały system ;) i problem pozostał. Stworzyłem sobie nowego użytkownika, żeby sprawdzić czy to nie wina mojej obecnej konfiguracji, ale problem pozostał...

----------

## lazy_bum

Jako ciekawostkę dodam jeszcze screenshot netrisa.

PS. Mam nadzieje, że nikt tego nie uzna za postcount++ (-;

Edited by Poe

Niestety postcount++ zlokalizowany i zatwierdzony. Ban.

;)   

----------

